# Best campground around Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge



## dragula (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello All,
  New user here. Nice forum. We're looking at taking a vacation next month to the Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area and were wondering if anyone had recommendations for a good campground in the area? We have two children (girls - 12 and 6) and will be pulling a 28' 5th wheel.
Thanks for any info!
Keith


----------



## LuAnn Grubb (Feb 21, 2005)

Best campground around Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge

The last campground we stayed in at Pigeon Forge was Z-Budda - it is right on the edge of Pigeon Forge before you start thru the mountain to Gatlinburg - up on a hill beautiful view. You was half-way between the two places.  I am sure there are also other ones that are a lot nicer.  We stayed at another one that you was almost on top of each other and could not see a thing- go on Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge websites and get a list of campgrounds  Have a nice time I love it there in the fall (October)


----------



## dennis1949 (Feb 21, 2005)

Best campground around Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge

We always stay at Tremont Hills Campground in Townsend Tenn.  Its quiter and you do not have to pull your 5th wheel in all the traffic


----------



## dragula (Feb 21, 2005)

Best campground around Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge

Thanks for the replies. I've been looking around some of the campgrounds websites but most of them don't show a lot of pictures of the campground.
We were considering staying here: http://www.riverplantationrv.com . Has anyone else been there?
If so, what did you think?


----------



## lmstewart (Feb 22, 2005)

Best campground around Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge

Riveredge by far is one of the nicest campgrounds.  They are on the internet for you to view also.  They are located at the far end of the strip in Pigeon Forge on the left hand side before you go over into Gatlinburg.  We stay there every year!!!!  Have fun.


----------



## dragula (Feb 22, 2005)

Best campground around Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge

I checked out River edge's website yesterday and I was very impressed until I called them; They gave me a price of over $50 a night with my two kids. River Plantation was half that price plus what I've been reading on the internet, it looks like River Plantation has larger lots which is VERY important when you have young kids. I really like some of the ammenities at River Edge but just can't pay that much difference in price.


----------



## campbug (Mar 2, 2005)

Best campground around Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge

I havent been to any of the camp grounds in gatlinburg except to drive around the one we will be staying at this month for our first camping trip, also a friend of ours use to work there and they highly reccommended it. Here is the link if you would like to take a look, cost was 24 bucks a night for full hook up site. http://riversidecamp.com/


----------



## C Nash (Mar 2, 2005)

Best campground around Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge

You might want to check out Big Meadow Family Campground in Townsend.  !5 miles from Pigon Forge and 2 miles from the entrance of The Smokey Mountains national Park. WWW.bigmeadowcampground.com


----------

